

Show HN: Focal, a daily look at life, from an internal 2-day hackathon - jasonlotito
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id899231594

======
jasonlotito
This is a small hobby app a small group of us built. It originally came out of
an internal hackathon here, and we've slowly been adding to it over time.
Today is our "public release" day, where we've agreed to share it out with the
world. It's a simple app, but we had fun building it and using it. In the true
spirit of hackathons, we had QA people building websites and product managers
learning how to code iOS apps.

